# ? about lights, HPS vs MH's



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I have a 12v underwater system but look forward to supplementing this with MH or HPS...I think halogens are out of the question.

I will be gigging in waters averaging 6-24" deep and sometimes murky with a rippliy surface

What may be the pros and cons of each?

Is one type of bulb hotter to stand behind than the other?

Research shows MH bulbs are more exspensive than HPS, is one bulb more durable than the other?

I am leaning towards running 4 x 150w HPS's powered by a EU2000i, does this sound like a good application for my hunting needs.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

your hps will give more of a red/orange where your mh will be white/blueing white, which in my opinion will make it easier to see. someone has mh lights set up on his boat, he offered to show someone the difference...outta be chiming in soon.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

If i were to have to pick one of the two it would be the HPS i like the light better from the MH but they are power hungry lights and they do put out some serious heat.The HPS only draws alot at startup where the MH is a contiuous hard amp draw.Hope this helps some.Forgot to mention that the MH bulbs are quite a bit more than the HPS are,like we don't spend enough on our rigs to go play in 2' or less water.:doh


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Last Chance (5/13/2008)*If i were to have to pick one of the two it would be the HPS i like the light better from the MH but they are power hungry lights and they do put out some serious heat.


I'm not too clear on this LC, wich one are you saying puts out more heat?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I currently run 4 300 watt halogens, but I have 2 150 watt hps's ordered. Gonna mount them and try them out as soon as get them. I have heard a alot of good things about them in for use in murky water. we'll find out I hope. If they waork good I intend on ordering 2 more to complete the rig.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *2112 (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Last Chance (5/13/2008)*If i were to have to pick one of the two it would be the HPS i like the light better from the MH but they are power hungry lights and they do put out some serious heat.
> ...




The MH will put out more heat.I like the MH lamps but the best bang for the buck is gonna be the HPS lights,they are alot more efficient to run.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I just talked with a couple of E&I guys here at the mill and this what they had to say: hps lights are cooler than mh and halos, the bulbs are not as sensitive, a 150 watt hps draws 6amps on start up and runs on 3amps, with the hps lightsyou can not change the bulbs to a lower or higher wattage with out changing the ballast and striker, the cri is the worst on the hps and the best on the halo's.

Disclaimer, I know nothing about hps or mh lights, just passing along some info


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (5/14/2008)*I just talked with a couple of E&I guys here at the mill and this what they had to say: hps lights are cooler than mh and halos, the bulbs are not as sensitive, a 150 watt hps draws 6amps on start up and runs on 3amps, with the hps lightsyou can not change the bulbs to a lower or higher wattage with out changing the ballast and striker, the cri is the worst on the hps and the best on the halo's.


Tell the E&I dept. I said thanks. Thats good info.

A little research also shows HPS has about twice the service life. Are the E&I people saying the HPS bulbs are more rugged / resistant to shock such as taking a pounding mounted on a bow.

I dont know how important thecolor rendition index will be, I just want to be able to spot them easier. We have alot of fish and there is no telling how many I have passed duetopoor lighting.

I think I am leaning hard to HPS lights becausein other post they are referenced as being the best for cloudy water and distorted surfaces and even though the color may be odd, it will be a better choice for my locale.


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

i was going to rig my little boat with a 250 hps with a remote ballist, changed my mind on that. used only a few times. 100 bucks or make me an offer. pics are in various stuff 4-sale. didn't mean to derail


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't had any experience with the MH's...but I've ran 12V, Halo's and now HPS's. I was turned on to the HPS's by newwavearchery on here and I'm very satisfied with the them. Although, the other 2 mentioned work great also. The HPS's seem to be more effective in murky and ripped water. Me and fishexpress order ours at the same time and have had them for about 7-8 months, maybe longer and have not blown any bulbs yet. They are definitely worth trying...and once you have them, your probably going to order the other 2 for your set up. Good luck and hope to see you on the water.:letsdrink


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

i like using all three lights. like everyone has said that halos gethot, hpos is alittle better in murky water and mh are xpensive. but i have been using my big mh for a while now and theres nothing like putting out that much light. i havent had a real problem with them in any water condition. i can see in shallow murky water or real deep clearer water. basicaly it comes down to how much you wont to spend whats your genny load and how much weight you can afford to put on there. more light is better but not always needed. i personally will probly always use mh (until there is something better) but i also use halos on my rig with them as fillers. if you every need some help with the setup let me know and i can help you with all me trail and errors and what works best.


----------

